# Banging Brined Bacon Venison Roasts



## chilerelleno (Jan 7, 2018)

Best danged venison roasts I've ever cooked.
_Banging good, bursting with flavorful juiciness!_

I took extra time and care with these starting with heating a heavily spiced brine, in which I brined the roasts in for 15 hours.

*Brine*
_1gal water
1.5C kosher salt
.5C seasoned salt
2T mixed peppercorns
3T dried onion
2T granulated garlic
3 bay leaves, whole dried
1T each, dried/crushed, sage, thyme, rosemary and whole celery seed
Bring all to boil for 2 minutes, stir well and then cool to room temp._








Then I rubbed them both thoroughly and wrapped with thick cut bacon, added more rub and stepped back admire them.







Fired up the smoker to 280°-300°, fed it some Hickory and filled the water tray.
Put the roasts in and thought to myself...  Breakfast!







Smoked for three hours to an IT of 145°, pulled, wrapped and rested for an hour before slicing.



















Plated with fresh hothouse cucumbers and vine ripened tomatoes, and the bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2018)

All Looks Great from the Bear's Den!!!:)

Heckuva Job, Chile!!!---Like

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks great chile as always!!! Sounds good to. Like the brine.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> All Looks Great from the Bear's Den!!!:)
> 
> Heckuva Job, Chile!!!---Like
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear,
this one was another request by my youngest boy.
"Daddy why don't you brine a venison roast with a brine like Mommy's, and then smoke it... I bet that'd be really good".
And it was.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

Holy cow John!
You hit this one out of the park!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2018)

Man that looks awesome, great job!!!

Do you know which particular venison roast it was that you used?  
By the looks of it I would guess the "sirloin" or "chuck" roast that looks more like a football.  That or a couple of roasts not separated .

I think marinating them and going 145F is the total way to go, here was mine a month or so ago :)












DSC_8973[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8975[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


















DSC_8976[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks great chile as always!!! Sounds good to. Like the brine.


Thanks, appreciate it.
The wife gets credit for the brine, I just tweaked her recipe.
No Chardonnay, cut back on the kosher and add seasoned salt.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Holy cow John!
> You hit this one out of the park!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al, appreciate the compliment and Like.


tallbm said:


> Man that looks awesome, great job!!!
> 
> Do you know which particular venison roast it was that you used?
> By the looks of it I would guess the "sirloin" or "chuck" roast that looks more like a football.  That or a couple of roasts not separated .


 Yes'sir, they were both sirloin roasts.  The second one was a little bigger and came out even better, as if that was possible, I'll get pic up of that one later.
Thank you, really appreciate it all.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Al, appreciate the compliment and Like.
> Yes'sir, they were both sirloin roasts.  The second one was a little bigger and came out even better, as if that was possible, I'll get pic up of that one later.
> Thank you, really appreciate it all.



How did the silver skin in the sirloin roast turn out?
Was it chewy, tough, or a problem at all?

My hope is that it wouldn't be too much of an issue at 145F.  I have 2 Axis deer roasts like that to do something with and I have no idea what I will do because of the silver skin toughness.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 8, 2018)

CR, Nice smoke and good use of the "football roast" !


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> How did the silver skin in the sirloin roast turn out?
> Was it chewy, tough, or a problem at all?
> 
> My hope is that it wouldn't be too much of an issue at 145F.  I have 2 Axis deer roasts like that to do something with and I have no idea what I will do because of the silver skin toughness.


I trimmed most of silver skin with a razor sharp knife when they were still partially frozen but pliable, it almost shaves off then, very little meat loss. 
The stuff you can't get too, that within the muscle groups of the roast was not a problem, just a couple of slightly chewy spots, but nothing _tough'_ per se.
The silver skin you really want to pay attention to is the thicker stuff right next to bone, or that directly connected to tendon or ligament, the regular fascia (epimysium) is not a real worry.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, Nice smoke and good use of the "football roast" !


Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I trimmed most of silver skin with a razor sharp knife when they were still partially frozen but pliable, it almost shaves off then, very little meat loss.
> The stuff you can't get too, that within the muscle groups of the roast was not a problem, just a couple of slightly chewy spots, but nothing _tough'_ per se.
> The silver skin you really want to pay attention to is the thicker stuff right next to bone, or that directly connected to tendon or ligament, the regular fascia (epimysium) is not a real worry.



Thanks for the input.  I'll probably marinate them in the same Pinaepple juice and Soy Sauce (low sodium) fajita marinade I used on the other roasts in that pic I posted :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2018)

Your marinade will do more to tenderize than the brine would, but do try the bacon as the added fat/flavor make a nice difference.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Your marinade will do more to tenderize than the brine would, but do try the bacon as the added fat/flavor make a nice difference.


I'll bacon wrap one for sure :)


----------



## biaviian (Jan 9, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Man that looks awesome, great job!!!
> 
> Do you know which particular venison roast it was that you used?
> By the looks of it I would guess the "sirloin" or "chuck" roast that looks more like a football.  That or a couple of roasts not separated .
> ...



Care to share your brine?  I have a roast I want to do in the next few days.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2018)

biaviian said:


> Care to share your brine?  I have a roast I want to do in the next few days.


Sure thing.  It is a reverse engineered version of the local restaurant - Uncle Julio's fajita marinade.

*Fajita Marinade:*

Use for 3-4 pounds of meat
2 cups Pineapple Juice - ****NOT from concentrate***** (Dole brand in the can is always not from concentrate)
1 cup Low Sodium Soy Sauce
Season your meat well with:
Black Pepper
Garlic (granulated preferred) 
Onion (dehydrated/minced or granulated preferred)
1 Tbspn Chili Powder
1.5 tspn Ground Cumin

Add seasoned meat and liquid into a bag and squeeze out as much air as possible
Marinated 24 hours (12 hours will work but not as good)
If grilling meat spoon some marinade on meat during the last few minutes of grilling
This stuff is AMAZING!!!!  It is so good I used it for my prime rib style roast even though I didn't cook it fajita style.  Enjoy :)


----------



## zerowin (Jan 9, 2018)

That looks too good Chile! I was forced to eat mountain hunted venison which was very gamey a lot when I was a kid, and have recently had mostly corn fed deer.  I'm tempted to take up hunting now for the first time in my life!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2018)

Great looking meal there Guy.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 10, 2018)

I keep forgetting to post a pic of the second roast.
The second was larger than the first and it really hit the medium rare mark I was aiming for versus the first roast.







I also neglected to post my brine recipe.

_*Brine*
1gal water
1.5C kosher salt
.5C seasoned salt
2T mixed peppercorns
3T dried onion
2T granulated garlic
3 bay leaves, whole dried
1T each, dried/crushed, sage, thyme and rosemary
1T celery seed, whole
Bring all to boil for 2 minutes, stir well and then cool to room temp._


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 10, 2018)

zerowin said:


> That looks too good Chile! I was forced to eat mountain hunted venison which was very gamey a lot when I was a kid, and have recently had mostly corn fed deer.  I'm tempted to take up hunting now for the first time in my life!





halfsmoked said:


> Great looking meal there Guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks much, glad y'all like it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 10, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Sure thing.  It is a reverse engineered version of the local restaurant - Uncle Julio's fajita marinade.
> 
> *Fajita Marinade:*
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks for sharing it, I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 11, 2018)

OK that looks awsome. I have some Ohio deer that I had to debone before bringing home. After adding meet to brine did the 15 hours occur in the fridge or on ice. Be nice as I'm haven't brine anything yet so pretty ignorant on that and many other topics.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 11, 2018)

I brined in the fridge this time, but a cooler with plenty of ice works just as well.
Brine time isn't a set time, 12-24 hours is good.
Heck, I'm usually lucky to get overnight for brine time.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 12, 2018)

I tried to post this the other day, but couldn't.
That looks VERY edible!!  Wouldn't mind a slice of two myself.
POINT
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

Dang Chili, You've been hitting some home runs here lately! On the list to try!


----------

